# SA: Anyone been out metro lately?



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Been a bit lazy the last month or so (possibly due to cold weather) and havent read any local sa posts.

Thought id ask the question - anyone had any luck recently or is it under wraps?

Michael


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Just haven't been out in the last 6 weeks. When I'm available conditions are crap, when I'm not they are perfect!


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

GlenelgKiller said:


> Just haven't been out in the last 6 weeks. When I'm available conditions are crap, when I'm not they are perfect!


I hear Ya!


----------



## kaotikmonkey (Mar 1, 2013)

Went out from Seacliff on Saturday and paddled around to Marino flicking a squid jig but I only managed 2 and they're weren't anything special.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

There have been fish around - south of the breakwater (nuff said) - if you get up early and put in some time. A few KGW last weekend and other desirable species the previous weekend which luckily co-incided with the on-line comp period ;-) . Should be plenty of Salmon Trout about Outer Harbor.


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cheers fellas.

I had heard its a bit tough at the moment but I'm in the same boat as Sean so to speak - every time I "plan" to go out the weather is crap....

Thanks for the heads up Solatree.


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

3 x mid 50's ruggers and a couple of squid last Sat night.Just cooked up seafood chowder using the frames to make stock.yum yum

try this recipe if you get the chance. just used snap fillet pieces, squid and picked the meat from the frames after cooking the stock.

http://www.bestrecipes.com.au/recipe/se ... L8630.html


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

GlenelgKiller said:


> Just haven't been out in the last 6 weeks. When I'm available conditions are crap, when I'm not they are perfect!


Yep that sumsit up- add the wife has a job list (cannot see why she cannot do it - she wanted eqUality - )


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Fished Seacliff/Marino Monday morning. Tried burley & gents for some tommies and didn't see a fish. Trolled a YoZuri minnow down along the cliffs & dropped one reasonable snook alongside the kayak. Eventually got one that was 60cm exactly - ended up smoked with warm potato salad that night - yum. (also the world's smallest squid - released!)

It was pretty cool on the water. About 15 degrees water temp now.

cheers
David


----------



## claudiorc1 (Sep 23, 2012)

A few nice snooks in glenelg last monday!! One was 62 cm.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

I am sure there is plenty of fish around but it is much warmer in front of the fire. :lol: 
I will get more motivated when I empty the freezer.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

I haven't had time be *-* Cod :lol: I have been too busy in June 



















Steve


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Think i might need to grow a pair and venture out - sure is cold though.


----------

